

First Experimental Flight of India's Launch Vehicle GSLV Mk-III Successful - svasan
http://isro.org/pressrelease/scripts/pressreleasein.aspx?Dec18_2014

======
suprgeek
This is a good first step. The GSLV has been notoriously difficult to get
right for ISRO.

Next step is to get the Cryogenic Upper stage to actually provide the critical
thrust that will finally power it into a GesSyncronous orbit. On this mission
it was bolted on but passive.

------
robodale
I'm happy to see other countries are advancing their space capability, and
hope this trend continues.

~~~
ChuckMcM
The only down side is that a country that can launch a payload into orbit, can
launch that payload into an orbit that intersects the planet (effectively
making it an ICBM). You really want such countries to be run by reasonably
stable governments (I know you don't get to choose but still). I think India
having this capability is great, Pakistan? Not so much, Iran? Probably even
less excited, and North Korea? Not excited at all.

~~~
ansible
_The only down side is that a country that can launch a payload into orbit,
can launch that payload into an orbit that intersects the planet (effectively
making it an ICBM)._

This is exactly what the original space race was all about. All the launch
platforms up until Saturn were for nuclear launch.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Of course, and the trick is monitor payload size, getting 500kg into Low Earth
Orbit doesn't help your nuclear ambitions at all, but getting 5,000kg into LEO
does.

------
listic
What is the ultimate goal of GSLV? What kind of crew vehicle will it
ultimately launch?

~~~
calvinbhai
ultimate goal of GSLV itself is to become the cost reliable option for
geostationary launches. until a few years back, India and other nations had to
rely on extremely expensive (comparatively) options.

------
hamitron
Those animated flag gifs don't do much to contribute to their credibility.

~~~
pm90
Animated flag gifs are unfortunately a part of many Indian websites,
especially in many research and/or government organizations. Don't let them
make you think any less of the credibility, its just a cultural thing.

